# nfs-mount and ntp-client fails with systemd

## azp

I've migrated my system to systemd and most things work fine (and some work great! I really like the incredibly fast startup), but it seems the dependencies between services are somehow broken.

My nfs-mount (3 of them) and ntp-client doesn't wait for the network to have successfully started before they try to start. And then they fail. If I re-run them 30 seconds later, they work fine.

```

root@skare$ systemctl --failed

UNIT                               LOAD   ACTIVE SUB    DESCRIPTION

mnt-b3.mount                       loaded failed failed /mnt/b3

mnt-b3home.mount                   loaded failed failed /mnt/b3home

mnt-torrents.mount                 loaded failed failed /mnt/torrents

NetworkManager-wait-online.service loaded failed failed Network Manager Wait Online

ntp-client.service                 loaded failed failed Set time via NTP
```

I recently switched to use NetworkManager instead of the network bootup scripts, and that finally works now. But it didn't fix my problem.

These are my unit files:

```
root@skare$ systemctl list-unit-files 

UNIT FILE                                   STATE   

proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount           static  

dev-hugepages.mount                         static  

dev-mqueue.mount                            static  

proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.mount               static  

sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount               static  

sys-kernel-config.mount                     static  

sys-kernel-debug.mount                      static  

tmp.mount                                   static  

var-lock.mount                              static  

var-run.mount                               static  

cups.path                                   disabled

systemd-ask-password-console.path           static  

systemd-ask-password-wall.path              static  

session-1.scope                             static  

accounts-daemon.service                     disabled

acpid.service                               enabled 

alsa-restore.service                        static  

alsa-state.service                          static  

alsa-store.service                          static  

autovt@.service                             disabled

avahi-daemon.service                        disabled

avahi-dnsconfd.service                      disabled

blk-availability.service                    disabled

bluetooth.service                           disabled

bootchart-done.service                      static  

bootchart.service                           disabled

canberra-system-bootup.service              disabled

canberra-system-shutdown-reboot.service     disabled

canberra-system-shutdown.service            disabled

colord.service                              static  

configure-printer@.service                  static  

console-getty.service                       disabled

console-shell.service                       disabled

cups-browsed.service                        disabled

cups.service                                disabled

dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service      static  

dbus-org.freedesktop.locale1.service        static  

dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service         static  

dbus-org.freedesktop.machine1.service       static  

dbus-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.service enabled 

dbus-org.freedesktop.nm-dispatcher.service  enabled 

dbus-org.freedesktop.timedate1.service      static  

dbus.service                                static  

ddclient.service                            disabled

debug-shell.service                         disabled

dhcpcd.service                              disabled

display-manager.service                     enabled 

dm-event.service                            enabled 

emergency.service                           static  

fancontrol.service                          enabled 

gdm.service                                 enabled 

getty@.service                              enabled 

git-daemon@.service                         static  

gpm.service                                 disabled

hddtemp.service                             enabled 

hplip-printer@.service                      static  

initrd-cleanup.service                      static  

initrd-parse-etc.service                    static  

initrd-switch-root.service                  static  

initrd-udevadm-cleanup-db.service           static  

kmod-static-nodes.service                   static  

lighttpd.service                            disabled

lm_sensors.service                          enabled 

lvm2-lvmetad.service                        disabled

lvm2-monitor.service                        disabled

NetworkManager-dispatcher.service           enabled 

NetworkManager-wait-online.service          enabled 

NetworkManager.service                      enabled 

nfsd.service                                enabled 

nmbd.service                                disabled

ntp-client.service                          enabled 

ntpd.service                                disabled

pcscd.service                               static  

php-fpm@.service                            disabled

polkit.service                              static  

pwcheck.service                             disabled

quotaon.service                             static  

rescue.service                              static  

rpc-mountd.service                          disabled

rpc-statd.service                           disabled

rpcbind.service                             disabled

rsyncd.service                              disabled

rtkit-daemon.service                        disabled

saslauthd.service                           disabled

serial-getty@.service                       static  

smartd.service                              disabled

smbd.service                                disabled

smbd@.service                               static  

sntp.service                                disabled

sshd.service                                enabled 

sshd@.service                               static  

syslog-ng.service                           disabled

systemd-ask-password-console.service        static  

systemd-ask-password-wall.service           static  

systemd-backlight@.service                  static  

systemd-binfmt.service                      static  

systemd-fsck-root.service                   static  

systemd-fsck@.service                       static  

systemd-halt.service                        static  

systemd-hibernate.service                   static  

systemd-hostnamed.service                   static  

systemd-hybrid-sleep.service                static  

systemd-initctl.service                     static  

systemd-journal-flush.service               static  

systemd-journald.service                    static  

systemd-kexec.service                       static  

systemd-localed.service                     static  

systemd-logind.service                      static  

systemd-machined.service                    static  

systemd-modules-load.service                static  

systemd-nspawn@.service                     static  

systemd-poweroff.service                    static  

systemd-quotacheck.service                  static  

systemd-random-seed.service                 static  

systemd-readahead-collect.service           disabled

systemd-readahead-done.service              static  

systemd-readahead-drop.service              disabled

systemd-readahead-replay.service            disabled

systemd-reboot.service                      static  

systemd-remount-fs.service                  static  

systemd-shutdownd.service                   static  

systemd-suspend.service                     static  

systemd-sysctl.service                      static  

systemd-timedated.service                   static  

systemd-tmpfiles-clean.service              static  

systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service          static  

systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service              static  

systemd-udev-settle.service                 static  

systemd-udev-trigger.service                static  

systemd-udevd.service                       static  

systemd-update-utmp-runlevel.service        static  

systemd-update-utmp.service                 static  

systemd-user-sessions.service               static  

systemd-vconsole-setup.service              static  

udisks2.service                             static  

upower.service                              enabled 

user@.service                               static  

uuidd.service                               static  

vixie-cron.service                          disabled

winbindd.service                            disabled

wpa_supplicant.service                      disabled

wpa_supplicant@.service                     disabled

-.slice                                     static  

machine.slice                               static  

system.slice                                static  

user.slice                                  static  

acpid.socket                                enabled 

avahi-daemon.socket                         disabled

cups.socket                                 disabled

dbus.socket                                 static  

dm-event.socket                             disabled

git-daemon.socket                           disabled

lvm2-lvmetad.socket                         disabled

pcscd.socket                                disabled

smbd.socket                                 disabled

sshd.socket                                 disabled

syslog.socket                               static  

systemd-initctl.socket                      static  

systemd-journald.socket                     static  

systemd-shutdownd.socket                    static  

systemd-udevd-control.socket                static  

systemd-udevd-kernel.socket                 static  

uuidd.socket                                disabled

basic.target                                static  

bluetooth.target                            static  

ctrl-alt-del.target                         disabled

default.target                              disabled

emergency.target                            static  

final.target                                static  

getty.target                                static  

graphical.target                            disabled

halt.target                                 disabled

hibernate.target                            static  

hybrid-sleep.target                         static  

initrd-fs.target                            static  

initrd-root-fs.target                       static  

initrd-switch-root.target                   static  

initrd.target                               static  

kexec.target                                disabled

local-fs-pre.target                         static  

local-fs.target                             static  

multi-user.target                           disabled

network-online.target                       static  

network.target                              static  

nss-lookup.target                           static  

nss-user-lookup.target                      static  

paths.target                                static  

poweroff.target                             disabled

printer.target                              static  

reboot.target                               disabled

remote-fs-pre.target                        static  

remote-fs.target                            enabled 

rescue.target                               disabled

rpcbind.target                              static  

shutdown.target                             static  

sigpwr.target                               static  

sleep.target                                static  

slices.target                               static  

smartcard.target                            static  

sockets.target                              static  

sound.target                                static  

suspend.target                              static  

swap.target                                 static  

sysinit.target                              static  

system-update.target                        static  

time-sync.target                            static  

timers.target                               static  

umount.target                               static  

bootchart-done.timer                        static  

systemd-readahead-done.timer                static  

systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer                static
```

Any tips on what to do?

----------

## azp

Strangely enough, it actually worked better booting today. Perhaps because it was using WiFi instead of cable, I don't know why...

----------

## V10lator

Same problem here. Disabling the services from running at boot and adding this script to /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d might be a workaround (quick&dirty, untested) :

```
#!/bin/bash

IF=$1;

STATE=$2;

if [ "$IF" = "enp2s0" ] && [ "$STATE" = "up" ]; then

    systemctl start ntp-client.service

    systemctl start nfs-mount.service

fi

```

Don't forget to make it executable.

//EDIT: Not sure if this was there before, but there is a service file for that, too. Just do:

systemctl enable NetworkManager-wait-online

----------

## diablo465

bump

havn't got nfs server working in systemd, either .

systemctl start nfsd.service

```

A dependency job for nfsd.service failed. See 'journalctl -xn' for details.

```

 journalctl -n50

```

Nov 10 09:08:06 ae429-3176 kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Nov 10 09:08:06 ae429-3176 kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Nov 10 09:08:06 ae429-3176 kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Nov 10 09:08:06 ae429-3176 kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Nov 10 09:08:06 ae429-3176 kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Nov 10 09:08:06 ae429-3176 kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Nov 10 09:08:06 ae429-3176 kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3577]: /sbin/rpcbind: can't find local transport

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: rpcbind.service: control process exited, code=exited status=1

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Failed to start RPC Bind.

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Dependency failed for NFS server.

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Unit rpcbind.service entered failed state.

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: rpcbind.service holdoff time over, scheduling restart.

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Stopping RPC Bind...

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Starting RPC Bind...

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3585]: The local transport is called "unix" in /etc/netconfig.

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3585]: Please change this to "local" manually or run mergemaster(8).

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3585]: See UPDATING entry 20021216 for details.

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3585]: Continuing in 10 seconds

Nov 10 09:08:08 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3585]: This warning will be removed 20030301

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3585]: /sbin/rpcbind: can't find local transport

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: rpcbind.service: control process exited, code=exited status=1

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Failed to start RPC Bind.

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Dependency failed for NFS server.

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Unit rpcbind.service entered failed state.

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: rpcbind.service holdoff time over, scheduling restart.

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Stopping RPC Bind...

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Starting RPC Bind...

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3586]: The local transport is called "unix" in /etc/netconfig.

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3586]: Please change this to "local" manually or run mergemaster(8).

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3586]: See UPDATING entry 20021216 for details.

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3586]: Continuing in 10 seconds

Nov 10 09:08:18 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3586]: This warning will be removed 20030301

Nov 10 09:08:21 ae429-3176 ntpd[2421]: reply from 202.60.94.11: offset -0.000063 delay 0.003398, next query 31s

Nov 10 09:08:28 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3586]: /sbin/rpcbind: can't find local transport

Nov 10 09:08:28 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: rpcbind.service: control process exited, code=exited status=1

Nov 10 09:08:28 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Failed to start RPC Bind.

Nov 10 09:08:28 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Dependency failed for NFS server.

Nov 10 09:08:28 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Unit rpcbind.service entered failed state.

Nov 10 09:08:29 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: rpcbind.service holdoff time over, scheduling restart.

Nov 10 09:08:29 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Stopping RPC Bind...

Nov 10 09:08:29 ae429-3176 systemd[1]: Starting RPC Bind...

Nov 10 09:08:29 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3588]: The local transport is called "unix" in /etc/netconfig.

Nov 10 09:08:29 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3588]: Please change this to "local" manually or run mergemaster(8).

Nov 10 09:08:29 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3588]: See UPDATING entry 20021216 for details.

Nov 10 09:08:29 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3588]: Continuing in 10 seconds

Nov 10 09:08:29 ae429-3176 rpcbind[3588]: This warning will be removed 20030301

```

----------

